# Modales Fenster



## nero110 (3. März 2005)

Hi, 

 kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich ein modales Fenster erstelle, d.h. ein Fenster, das den Zugriff auf das öffnende Fenster versperrt?

 Danke im Voraus, 

 Chris


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. März 2005)

Hallo!

Unter Java 5 geht das mit setAlwaysOnTop(true); http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Window.html#setAlwaysOnTop(boolean)
In älteren Version muss man sich da mit einigen Umwegen behelfen ...such mal im Forum nach "Modal".

Gruß Tom


----------



## Snape (4. März 2005)

nero110 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich ein modales Fenster erstelle, d.h. ein Fenster, das den Zugriff auf das öffnende Fenster versperrt?
> 
> ...



Moin,
benutze keinen Frame, sondern einen JDialog und setze dieses setModal(true);


----------

